# Capital Markets Elite Group anyone?



## Cusack (4 June 2018)

Hi All

Has anyone signed up to www.cmelitegroup.com ?

I am in the process of creating an account but would like to know if anyone has had any issues opening an account from Australia?

Thanks

Regards
Cusack


----------



## TraderNoob (21 April 2020)

I was hoping to finding information on cmeg here as well. Haven't been able to find any information from aussie users anywhere.


----------

